# Wrist Shots.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

What is the best way to take a wrist shot, as every time I try it is either out of focus or blurred.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

go on-this deserves comments!!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Need more info really.

What camera are you using, what lighting conditions etc


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Without getting too technical, the best way is to put the camera on a tripod and use a fast shutter speed and a cable release.

Although having said that, my attempts at photography are risible......

Rob


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my rubbish shots are usually with a generally ok (but useless for macro) panasonic lumix camera on mini tripod, bright natural light, 2 second delay, macro auto zoom thingy and with flash off.

hopefully this camera will get stolen or brake so i can go back to a nice cannon compact.

dont work for painful-sodit anymore so can happily slag their mediocre products off to the world now :tease:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mobile phone and a steady hand, which I don't have very often :lol: :lol:




























Don't most modern cameras have some sort anti blur thing going on these days ???


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I always try to steady my wrist by bracing it against something, or grabbing onto something with my hand (which is out of shot). This helps to eliminate a lot of movement which can cause blurry pics. As said above, a tripod of some description also helps.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Just give enough light to enable a fast shutter speed. Photograpjhy is all about light.

No need for fancy gizmos, just lots of light.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

interesting selection here: http://forum.chronomania.net/mix_entry.php?id=165831


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I usually manage to get acceptable wristshots i.e without too much blur, with a cheapo compact. Reflections are the main problem I find, particularly with flat xtals like this..


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> dont work for painful-sodit anymore so can happily slag their mediocre products off to the world now :tease:


I love my Lumix G1. I bought a Canon macro extension to screw on to the lens which works a treat (although with a very narrow depth of field). I even dropped it from 5ft onto concrete with the tele-zoom lens attached and was very pleasantly surprised that no damage was done! The only thing I find annoying is the manual focus.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

trackrat said:


> What is the best way to take a wrist shot, as every time I try it is either out of focus or blurred.





bridgeman said:


> go on-this deserves comments!!


Are you winding an automatic? Or something we can't talk about here? :blush2:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

This lot might mean something to someone.

Brand Fujifilm

Model S5600

MPN P10NO77080A

EAN 4902520280992

Key Features

Camera Type Bridge

Optical Zoom 10x

Digital Zoom 4x

Sensor Resolution 5.1 MP

Screen Size 1.8"

Optical Sensor

Sensor Size 1/2.5"

Sensor Type Super CCD HR

Lens System

Lens Type Zoom lens

Lens Aperture F/3.2-3.5

Focal Length Range 6mm - 63mm

Macro Focus Range 0.1-2.0m

Focus Adjustment Automatic, Manual

Lens Filter Size 55 mm

Lens System Features AD (anomalous dispersion) glass, Aspherical lens

Auto Focus type TTL contrast detection

Lens Construction 8 group(s) / 11 element(s)

Focal Length Equivalent to 35mm Camera 38 - 380mm

Exposure

Max Shutter Speed 1/2000 sec

Min Shutter Speed 15 sec

Exposure compensation Â±2 EV range, in 1/3 EV steps

Exposure Modes Automatic, Programme, aperture-priority, bulb, manual, shutter-priority

Light Sensitivity ISO 100, ISO 1600, ISO 200, ISO 400, ISO 64, ISO 80, ISO 800, ISO auto

Light Sensitivity Max 1600

Camera Flash

Flash Type Pop-up Flash

Red Eye Reduction Yes

Effective Flash Range 0.3 m - 4 m

Camera Flash Features AF illuminator

Flash Modes Auto Mode, Fill-in mode, flash OFF mode, red-eye reduction, slow synchro

Memory / Storage

Supported Flash Memory xD-Picture Card, xD-Picture Card Type H, xD-Picture Card Type M

Viewfinder

Viewfinder Type LCD monitor

Viewfinder - Field Coverage 100%

Viewfinder Diagonal Size 0.33"

Dimensions

Depth 11.2 cm

Height 8.5 cm

Width 11.4 cm

Weight 400 gr

Display

Display Type LCD

Display Rotation Built-in

Screen Details LCD display - TFT active matrix - 1.8" - colour

Display Size 1.8"

Microphone

Microphone Operation Mode Mono

Connections

Connector Types 1 x DC power input, 1 x USB, 1 x composite video/audio output

Expansion Slot 1 x xD-Picture Card

System Requirements for PC Connection

Operating System Supported Apple MacOS X 10.2.8 or later, MS Windows 2000, MS Windows 98, MS Windows 98 SE, MS Windows ME, MS Windows XP

Battery

Battery Description 4 x AA alkaline battery ( included )

Battery Form Factor Standard form factor

File Format

Digital Video Format AVI, MJPEG

Still Image Format JPEG, RAW

Environmental Parameters

Min Operating Temperature 0 Â°C

Max Operating Temperature 40 Â°C

Other Features

Additional Features AE lock, AF lock, Audio recording, Built-in speaker, DPOF support, Direct print, PRINT Image Matching, PictBridge support, RGB primary colour filter, USB 2.0 compatibility, auto power save, cropping an image, date/time stamp, digital image rotation, display brightness control, histogram display, sharpness control

Shooting Modes Frame movie mode

Miscellaneous

Colour Black

Shooting Programs Anti shake, Landscape, Natural light, Night mode, Night scene, Portrait mode

Continuous Shooting Speed 0.9 frames per second, 2 frames per second


----------

